# New Ice Fishing apparel!!!



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Better late than never! Get your embroidered MS.com knit hat 










These look really sharp and are a great way to show your site pride on the ice.

They are in stock and ready to go for short order shipping now.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

I got mine today already. The embroidery on these is fantastic. Worth evey cent.


----------



## DZtaxidermy (Mar 26, 2002)

I second That Steve! I got mine and it is a high quality hat! Thanks!


----------



## BilgeRat (Mar 30, 2002)

Hey Steve, are there any MS logos or stickers available that I can put on my newly homebuilt shanty and windbreak sled to further promote the site. They are painted satin black.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

See http://www.cafepress.com/msports/


----------



## mallardtone-man (Nov 20, 2002)

I asked for the hat, and bumper sticker for christmas. I think I will get them. Should be a good way to meet fellow MS'ers on the ice.


----------



## Tattoo Mike (Jan 7, 2002)

Got mine today. Worth every penny. I will wear it proudly.


----------

